# Glasgow Royal Infirmary - First Appointment



## Darlbag

Hi Everyone

GP referred us to Glasgow Royal in August and were told in 6 months we would get an appointment however today I received a letter from GRI and our first appointment is in 2 weeks time, quite excited now!
I think under the circumstances it will be IUI we are getting.

So a couple of questions I have is what should I expect at the first appointment and also when will I find out if NHS are going to fund the treatment?

Thanks


----------



## Miri Stash

Hi,

We were referred by GP in April and had our first appointment last week.  All the doctor did was asked a few health questions and looked over test results.  They took my height, weight and BMI as BMI needs to be under 35 for treatment to go ahead.  We are getting the ICSI treatment and was told waiting list for us is 24 months but back dated to referral date in April.  Doctor gave us a brief rundown of what the procedure will consist off but said we'd get more info when we reach the top of the list.

Good luck

Miri


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Thanks Miri Stash - We have our first appointment on Wed - really nervous!  Would our recommend taking a notepad etc?


----------



## babysparkle

Hi  

We were referred by our Gp to RAH in  June 08 for all the tests etc then they referred us to GRI after a year of tests and clomid and we had our first app with GRI in Sept '09 then had our top of the list letter in Jan '11. It does depend on where you live etc but it's a fair old wait  
However the IUI waiting list isn't as long but baring in mind we were initially being referred for IUI it was still nearly a 17month wait rather than the stated 14months. 
Definitely take a notepad and if you have questions going round your head just now write them down and don't be afraid to ask them   Don't come away wishing you'd asked things, just tell them to wait while you check your list, nothing worse than getting home thinking 'I wish I'd asked' (I've done that plenty of times)   They are absolutely fantastic there and I cannot fault them, all the nurses are lovely and if you need to speak to them for any reason just leave a message and they always ring back within a couple of hours. I think they'd have told you in your letter if they weren't funding you but I may be wrong. I seem to remember you had to be under 39 when tx started, bmi under 35, no previous children for either partner. 
Hope it goes well and any questions feel free to pm me, I feel like I live up at the hospital at times!


----------



## Miri Stash

To be honest don't really think you'll need a notepad.  They didn't get too in depth about it as it will be gone over again when you reach the top of the waiting list.  Doc draw some diagrams which I'm sure you can ask to take away with you and she gave us a really good information book about ICSI to read at our leisure.

I was really nervous about going even though we knew what results from sperm test were going to be, this being the 4th time they were done!  The staff are really nice especially the nurse that took my height/weight and fiances blood.  She kind of made us forget why we were there and ended up chatting about lots of things.

The worst thing about the appointments was trying to find the clinic...give yourself plenty of time as the hospital is a bit of a maze and the clinic is down below the rest of the wards.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

OOOh thanks for letting me know about trying to find the clinic - we get lost in there all the time!  We have had loads of tests at Monklands (since 200 and had no treatment at all so far.  Funding should be ok - BMI at 32 and im 27ys old (hubby 2 with no kids at all.  We were told at Monklands that IVF was our only option - no doubt with a million year waiting list!  I just feel a bit in the doldrums at the moment coz we have waited this long for an appointment with someone who can actually do something, to wait another year or so would be torture!


----------



## Miri Stash

The waiting list really depends on where you live (which I don't think is fair).  From what I can remember Lanarkshire is 12 months, Dumfries and Galloway is 22 months and Argyll and Clyde is 24 months.

Our time on the waiting list is counted from last April as that was the date on the GP referral letter so should be same as you.

Feel for you having waited so long already


----------



## Darlbag

Hiya ladies
Thanks for the replies! 
Yes they sent me a map it looks like a maze! And its at 9 will need to travel early..
Does anyone know if you find out if you get funding at your first appt? I read the eligibility on the letter and it says you shouldnt have children living at home with you which we dont. Dh has children from previous though. We already know why we cant have children so dont think they will do as mny tests? Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Darlbag - We have our first appt tomorrow - I will let you know what happens etc!


----------



## Darlbag

TwoLines - Woo how exciting! I have a week to wait and I know its only a first appt but I am excited so much! Probably getting ahead of myself.
Good luck for tomorrow  
How bad is the weather getting aswell, its like deja vu of last year.. Hate slipping and sliding everywhere haha xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Weather not too bad in sunny North Lanarkshire - just a bit of freezing rain - think its gonna be like a skating rink 2moro.  Going to leave the house muchos early for the appt. x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

Hiya - just back from the appointment - here's what happened (sorry if some of it seems common sense!)

1. Found the place (not as easy as you'd think) and it took a long time, so I'd leave a good bit of time before your appointment.
2. Went to the lovely wee waiting room - coffee and tea available and the TV was on which helped with the nerves!
3. We got taken slightly early - got called by a lovely nurse and got my height and weight measured
4. DH and I then were taken straight in to see the Dr - he was really really lovely.  There was a student there so be prepared for an extra pair of eyes and ears  
5. We were asked about our history and previous tests etc and were given the results of DHs SA which was submitted 3 weeks ago
6. We were given a chance to ask questions and then got blood tests taken
7. We went to reception and made new appointments as advised by the Doctor.

That was it - not too scary thank goodness!


----------



## Darlbag

Hiya
Glad you found the place I will be prepared for that? Is it the actual hospital thats difficult to find or the bit we need to go to thats the hard bit? 
I have piled on the weight the last year so this will be fun getting weighed, I like to weigh myself alot haha but I always convince myself they are wrong! Poor you getting bloods taken, I hate needles as does everyone so hoping I dont create a scene! 
So you dont find out about NHS funding on the day then? 
They already know why we cant conceive so hopefully they will know if they are going to fund it. 
Glad it went well for you!! xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

We got asked about how we fit the criteria and when I asked about the waiting list, no money or prices were discussed so I take it we are being funded LOL!


----------



## wanabmum

Two lines were you the girl with the multi coloured folder in the waiting room? Remembered you saying you  had a folder of test results and i thought - Maybe you?
Darlbag as long as you pass all criteria then your fine your never told you wont be funded unless you fail.x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

YES that was me!!    where were you sitting wanabmum?
I think all of us fertility friends should wear something recognisable for such occasions   My gorgeous pink folder gave me away! Did I look like a lunatic?  Sure felt like one!


----------



## wanabmum

At the door! had to walk past us  to come in. Sat there for ages turned out receptionist didn't get out our file out   which would be fine but did the same last week. Your DH did look nervous


----------



## Miri Stash

Did any of you noticed the poster on the board telling you to keep taking snuff??  Found that a bit of a strange one.  Since I don't take snuff should I start taking it then not stop until the doctor tells me?


----------



## wanabmum

We laugh at it the  first time we were in DH said i didn't think  they were in to that kind of thing here   
Snuff is the nasal spray you  getwhen stimming to stop you ovulating.x


----------



## Miri Stash

Thanks wanabmum, was a bit confused/concerned


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

awww poor DH - not only was he loaded with the cold, he had to give a HUUUUGE blood sample today too! He's not as used to hospitals as I am lol! I saw u now that I think of it  you were there before we got in and I actually felt bad coz we were take before you!



Miri Stash said:


> Did any of you noticed the poster on the board telling you to keep taking snuff?? Found that a bit of a strange one. Since I don't take snuff should I start taking it then not stop until the doctor tells me?


I did notice that Miri - was well as the one telling you not to wear perfume/aftershave. Mad question and mibbe clutching at straws but would aftershave and shower gel affect wee sperms? I want to get my hands on this snuff business - sounds illicit and fun!!


----------



## Miri Stash

twolinesprettyplease said:


> I did notice that Miri - was well as the one telling you not to wear perfume/aftershave. Mad question and mibbe clutching at straws but would aftershave and shower gel affect wee sperms? I want to get my hands on this snuff business - sounds illicit and fun!!


that was my thinking of the snuff. Also the title of new book by my favourite author that I'd just finished reading!


----------



## Darlbag

Lol i will be looking at everyone when i go for my appt wondering if we have spoke via this website haha.
Not long now, eek!
Weather was pretty crazy yesterday eh, i must admit i do like it there is something exciting about it, i walked to work and got blown down the hill so fast was laughing all the way down like a right nutter!
Do not however like hair blowing all over my face, not a good look! 
xx


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi ladies

I was hoping that you may be able to help.

I was referred to GRI and had my first appointment in Feb 2011.  We discussed things with Dr but as I was having private treatment at the time, there was no need to takemy bloods etc.  Since then, I haven't heard anything.  Am I on the list?  Shoudl I have received a letter?

Thanks

xx


----------



## babysparkle

Hi sugarpielaura

I didn't hear anything from my initial app in sept '09 until jan '11 to say I was at the top of the list.
If you phone them there's an option that says something like 'to make a waiting list enquiry press' so I would give them a quick ring to find out


----------

